# Do You Keep Weapons on Hand?



## KyleShort (Feb 17, 2004)

Aside from the obvious empty hand techniques and environmental weapons available for self defense, do you typically keep a weapon close for self defense purposes?  I am very new to the FMA and I can see that it is clearly a weapons-based flavor of martial arts (though very applicable unarmed).  It seems to make sense that an FMA practicioner would keep a weapon on hand...kuboton key chain, collapsable baton, tactical folding knife.  Perhaps the real intent of my question is...who keeps sticks on hand?  Do you keep one in the car, the bedroom, the front foor?

Unlike TKD, Wing Chun, BJJ etc. FMA people must have a more difficult time carrying their primarily trained weapon with them.  Iadoka and Kenshi would have similar difficulties, but no one really trains in those arts for self defense anyway.


----------



## Shodan (Feb 17, 2004)

I used to always have sticks in my car for class- but even when I was in between studios and not in active practice, I still kept them in my car.  Now, not as much cuz I use the sticks at the dojo when we do stick practice instead of Kenpo.  I keep a long black mag. flashlight under my side of the bed- great weapon.  I have often wondered if I'd get in trouble for having my sticks in my car though if I were pulled over.......don't know the answer to this one.   :idunno:


----------



## juramentado (Feb 17, 2004)

yes, I do carry and keep weapons. I always have a 6 inch pointed palm stick with me and a knife (but due to our local elections coming up and the tighter weapons laws, I keep the knife at home for now. )

Aside from the sticks I have all over the house, I have a balisong and machete next to my bed. Right under my side of the bed is a 1911 .45 auto with 13 rounds. 

FMA doesn't make you paranoid, I assure you  :uhyeah:


----------



## K Williams (Feb 17, 2004)

13 rounds in a 1911?? Para-Ordanance 1911...?

Sticks next to bed, sticks in the living room where I practice, I've always carried a pocket knife...even before training in Arnis. Sometimes a stinger on the keychain, sometimes a palm stick/kubotan.


----------



## Reprobate (Feb 18, 2004)

I have stainless steel sharpened chopsticks in my pocket. I eat with them and get excellent service everywhere. artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2004)

I always carry at least one knife on me, usually two.  I have a set of sticks in my work truck between the drivers seat and the door frame.  Then, of course, there are always improvised weapons everywhere you look.


----------



## littleyahiko (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't keep weapons on hand when I'm walking around.  I'd rather not have to deal with why I had them on me if I ever had to go to court over a fight.  I think having certain weapons would make me more skilled rather than the attacker, and I would just rather look like a little frail boy.  Right now I'm not currently old enough to conceal-carry, but when I hit 23, which I think is the legal age in my state, I'll probably look into that.  If a situation is dangerous enough to warrant a knife it's probably sure as hell dangerous enough to warrant a firearm.  Right now I'm currently living in college dormitories, so knives are a no-no anyway.  But at home my bedroom is an arsenal of weaponry, knives, swords, staffs, clubs, I just hope no one breaks in at night, I think seeing a half-naked me running at them with any of those would be enough psychological trauma for the poor soul, even without the weapons!


----------



## someguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I never carry anything.  How likely is it that I'd be attacked and have an opportunity to get it out?  How likely am I going to be attacked?  How likely is leathal force going to be needed?  Either it will be to late and I'll be to dead to worry about it or I didn't need it.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 18, 2004)

After doing alot of reading and talking to various instructors / officers of the law, it's just not worth carrying anymore.  Even if you DO use your weapon in self-defense, you're going to be spending the night in jail (or worse).  I keep my keys on a foot long ballistic nylon laynard which makes for a quick flexible weapon in a pinch, but that's about it.

At home is another story though.  A MA friend of mine walked in and just kind of stopped.  Upon asking what's wrong, he smiled and replied "I love the fact that i can't stand anywhere in your room and be further than 3' from a weapon"...  'nuff said.


----------



## Dijos (Feb 18, 2004)

are 3 knives on me enough?  I do have sticks around, but the last time I used one, it was to chase a rat out of a bush.  Before I'd go for one, there are other weapons I prefer to grab.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 18, 2004)

I always carry a blade. I have blades all around my home, as well as a rifle. 

One thing that I stand behind is that there is always a weapon of opportunity available where your FMA weapon work can come to play (branch, bottle, books, pens, etc.), so even if you choose to not carry, FMA can still be very useful!

PAUL


----------



## MJS (Feb 19, 2004)

If you stop and think about it, there are weapons around us all the time.  You dont need to carry around a stick, when you have your car keys, which can be just as effective.  Walk into just about any room in your house, and I'm sure that we all can find at least 10 different things that you could use as a weapon.

Even walking on the street, there are things that you can pick up, such as dirt, a rock, or even a stick and use it to defend yourself.

Mike


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 19, 2004)

"If a situation is dangerous enough to warrant a knife it's probably sure as hell dangerous enough to warrant a firearm."

Amen, work smart and not hard.  Through out history, the best defensive/martial theory has been to use every advantage.  Firearms, as long as you are comfortable with the idea and train responsibly, are the technological advantage.

Other options for those not comfortable with Firearms might be stun guns, pepper sprays, Tazer guns, neo-guns... Even a paintball gun with hard pellets can be a deterant (LEO community has a paintball that fires CS, water/training, and marker pellets)... or any other 'less than lethal' type of weapon.

In the end though, the fight after the fight will be explaining/justifying your actions and weapons use in court, especially if you pursue charges or the person is injured/killed.  No matter what weapon, the mental sword better be the sharpest tool in the box.

Paul M


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 19, 2004)

"If a situation is dangerous enough to warrant a knife it's probably sure as hell dangerous enough to warrant a firearm."

I totally agree. I think that knives should be treated as lethal force lkie guns, because the eyes of the law will treat them that way. 

I choose to carry a knife over a firearm because I can't always carry a firearm or have one with me. I couldn't have my firearm on me at work every day or at meetings or in most places I go for social events. I can almost always have a knife on me, though.

PAUL


----------



## OULobo (Feb 19, 2004)

Lets see, 

I always have a knife on my person, unless I'm going to train (because then I have my sticks ect.). If I'm going someplace that is a little less comforting, like a club or bar, I double or triple up. My keys which are always on my person (unless they are in the ignition) have a carbiner with a para cord thong. The carbiner makes a good brass knuckle substitute and the whole thing makes a good swinging weapon. I always wear a strong leather belt thats good for lashes and distraction. In my car I have a military machete and a little league ball bat. My home is decorated in antique Phil./Indo. weapons literally hanging off the wall, and I have a kukri next to the bed with a maglite and a kukri next to the front door. I have a machete and sabre next to the computer. The rest of the arsenal is in storage, but can be accessed in less than a minute. I also have Glock 19 that I am waiting to put to the ready until I have a finger pad safe. Finally, I have a few "less-than-lethals", like Comtech Stingers, palm sticks, practice knives/karambits.

I also have a BB rifle for long distance and critter deterance. 

That covers all the things I wish to talk about.  :uhyeah:


----------



## bart (Feb 20, 2004)

Like some of the guys said, it's just too illegal to carry anymore. In Sacramento county you can't carry a stick around in your car where it can be accessed using only one hand, much less a machete. In California you can only carry your weapons to and from practice or in a closed container or bag. I was instructed by a Sheriff friend here to have the students put their sticks in a paper bag when they were coming to and from class if they had no other bag, that way they couldn't be confiscated. 

On my person I carry a one-inch folder and a swiss army knife. Both get a lot of use opening dvd's, cutting rope, cutting box tape, etc. Both are also street legal and 100% confiscation proof. My little folding knife is also a flashlight and a whistle and there's no need to get into detail about the swiss army knife. It has plenty of other tools. 

The important thing legally in protecting yourself is intent and immediacy. If the weapon you use to defend yourself has only one purpose, it'll be hard to convince the judge or jury that you weren't out looking for a fight. If your weapons are weapons only at secondary or tertiary implementation then you're much more likely to convince those that need convincing that you're not a vigilante out for justice. 

If someone attacks you in a public place and you get away and go to your car and get your machete or stick and come back and confront them and you had a chance to flee in between, then you are now the aggressor and you'll most likely go to jail if the police become involved.  The immediacy of the situation did not require any weaponry to accomplish an escape. 

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't carry any weapons in my car, for one simple reason, the cops here are crazy & would try to lock me up for it more than likely, even though I have never been in trouble w/ the law.  The cops here are pricks.


----------

